# Ramps



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ramps are now well up in this area. Already got enought to fix in a salada. Been wanting to stuff some in some dumplings.

Ramp and Pork Dumpling Filling
Yield:

Makes enough for about 40 dumplings

Ingredients

2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1/2 pound ramps, finely sliced
1/2 pound fatty ground pork
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon Shaoxing wine or dry sherry
2 teaspoons sugar


Procedures

1
Heat vegetable oil in a large wok or skillet over high heat until smoking. Add sliced ramps and cook, stirring and tossing frequently, until lightly browned, about 2 minutes. Transfer to a medium bowl. Add remaining ingredients and combine.


This corn beef hash recipe is a yummy one too. I like to add the ramps near the end of the cooking so they are just slighlty tender.

Easy Corned Beef And Ramps


1 can Hormel (or substitute) fully cooked Corned Beef 
1 stick of butter (or margerine) 
4 medium/large potatoes (cubed) 
10 fresh ramps (diced) 
pepper
salt 

Place entire stick of butter into a large Non-Stick skillet. 
Rinse potatoes and cube them into 1/2 inch square pieces (or larger) leaving the skin on. 
Wash ramps and dice into 1/4 inch pieces (bulbs and stems) discarding only the root*. 
Combine potatoes and ramps into the skillet. 
Cook uncovered on medium/high heat stirring often until the butter is melted.
Mix the ingredients until all are coated with the melted butter, reduce heat to medium and cover with a lid. 
Slow cook for approximately 20 minutes stirring often. 
The goal is to tenderize the potatoes while browning a crisp coating on the outside. 
The trick is to NOT over cook the potatoes into mush. 
During the process, the ramps will cook faster than the potatoes. 
The resulting texture enhances the dish (matter of preference) and many people prefer the ramps slightly blackened (burned). 
When the potatoes are nearing the tender point, remove the lid and continue to stir allowing any remaining liquid (steam/butter) to evaporate. 
Reduce the heat to low. 
Open the can of Corned Beef (I prefer Hormel as it is very lean). 
The Corned Beef will exit the can in one piece. 
Scrape any accumulated grease (from settling) off of the Beef and discard. 
Using a spatula, create a clearing in the center of the skillet by shifting the potatoes and ramps to the outer edges. 
Place the Corned Beef into the skillet, crushing it up completely with your spatula. 
Cook and stir Corned Beef for about one minute before mixing it up into the other ingredients. 
Freely sprinkle black pepper over the entire contents, return the lid and simmer for about 5 minutes. 
Serve steaming hot annd salt to taste. 
Compliment with ketchup and/or Tobasco sauce. 

Note: The beauty of this dish is the simple/easy ingredients. If unexpected guests show up, simply add more potatoes. Adjust ramps to taste. This dish goes over very well for breakfast however, may be served up any time. Awesome around a camp fire too. I prefer the ramps somewhat over cooked. This recipe is really fun as it allows great freedom for self variation (such as adding the ramps in the last ten minutes). Enjoy! 


 Al


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Must be a local plant/name. What is a "ramp"?


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

I stumbled upon these in the woods the other day as I was looking for dryad saddles, they are coming up everywhere!! I have never gathered them before, but I plan on doing so today, I'd like to put some up, I wonder if they freeze well...?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

OkieDavid ramps are wild leeks, to me they are a cross of flavors Onion,leek,Garlic but kind of mild.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I skipped this early because I don't have to load a four wheeler and thus do not need ramps.

Now my appetite is ramping up.


----------



## staceyfb (Jan 13, 2005)

House faerie said:


> I stumbled upon these in the woods the other day as I was looking for dryad saddles, they are coming up everywhere!! I have never gathered them before, but I plan on doing so today, I'd like to put some up, I wonder if they freeze well...?


Yes they freeze very well. They do not hold there solid consistency however. Think Asparagus. Works awesome for flavoring all winter long. They also pickle very well. 

We have so many here in Door County, WI that I could pick everyday from now till the 4th of July and never make a dent. 
I am now waiting on the fiddle-heads and morels.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I like them pickled with fiddle-heads. I blanch the fiddle-heads and leave the leeks raw. I use balsamic and a good olive oil as a base,the options are endless.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They dry very well also. When dried they are very nice in beans, soups, stews and such. I just chop them up, spread them in the bottom of a wash tub, point them at the sun and shake them around now and then. They'll dry pretty quick on a sunny day.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ramps for breakfast are good too.

Scrambled Eggs with Ramps and Guanciale
Serves 2

4 eggs, beaten
1 bunch ramps
2 slices guanciale, diced

In a hot skillet, cook the diced guanciale until the fat is rendered and you are left with little salty morsels of goodness. Remove to paper towels. Drain the fat from the skillet and wipe with paper towels. Place skillet over medium-low heat and add the sliced ramps. Saute until wilted. Add eggs and cooked guanciale and scramble the way you do.

Yesterday I did some for lunch as a new recipe trial since Kare wasn't home. 

One can of white homney drained lightly in a skillet with the bottom just covered with oil. Once they are well warmed up add ruff chopped ramps and cover on medium heat. Once the leaves have wilted down pour in two beaten eggs and season to taste. I sprinkled the top with monerala chease. 

I read that some areas have been over harvested you can't find them any longer. Many areas also have festiveables for them.

 Al


----------

